# treadmill exercise for senior in the winter months



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i am trying to figure out how i can give my senior Toby 11 3/4 years old exercise this winter when its to cold and icy to get out.

as alot of you know he's got spondylosis issue's. he gets around fine in good weather, but i don't like him going through deep snow or ice at this point since that would aggrivate his problem.

i am going to try him very slow on the treadmill, although i am wondering how he is going to do at this point, since he sometimes has a problem placing his feet in the back. i though about trying a bottoms up leash on the treadmill until he gets used to it.

anyone else using treadmill for a senior?

debbie


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: treadmill exercise for senior in the winter mo*

Debbie,

i do not use the treadmill on a senior but i have been taking my pup to a rehab place where we do underwater treadmill for HD. i think that you might need two people to get started... one to help support the backend and the other to encourage him to walk forward toward you.

Paige


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: treadmill exercise for senior in the winter mo*

thanks paige, my thoughts exactly! i really am hoping its an alterntive and works for him on days we can't get out.

debbie


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: treadmill exercise for senior in the winter mo*

I've thought about getting one for our Max.....I"m really curious how your boy might respond -- I like the idea of helping out at first with a bottom's up leash too.

Do keep us posted!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: treadmill exercise for senior in the winter mo*

it will be interesting, since a moving surface might be a bit hairy for a dog that sometimes isn't sure of where his rear end is, but i have got to at least try this. if we have alot of bad weather this winter, and he doesn't get his exercise we are not going to be in a good position. i have tried so hard to maintain his fitness level and muscle mass and would like to keep as much as possible.

well, its either the treadmill or move south!!!!!!!!! lol!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: treadmill exercise for senior in the winter mo*

Good luck, hope it works


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: treadmill exercise for senior in the winter mo*

yeah, i hope so to.
i think his harness might work. i am going to put him on the treadmill before starting it, straddle him with my feet on the side rails, then turn it on. if i remember correctly i tried him on the treadmill that way a few years back just to see what he did. it was only once and he was younger, but i think he did ok.
anyway, i will be giving it a try this week.

debbie


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: treadmill exercise for senior in the winter mo*

Wish I had a treadmill, I'd try here too. Who knows -- maybe you will inspire me!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: treadmill exercise for senior in the winter mo*

So, did you try it?


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: treadmill exercise for senior in the winter mo*

yep, i don't think its gonna work for toby. with his issues its hard enough walking on a non moving surface. because of the way he navigates his rear, i decided the treadmill could be potentially dangerous for him. to bad it couldn't work.
we have been able to get out and walk the yard, since you know who has spent a mint in keeping things sanded. i asked myself the other day as i dumped another bag of tube sane on our yard path "who in their right mind would spend this much money to keep their yard sanded", most people don't even bother to sand a driveway, which would definitely be a priority before a dog path that goes around the whole perimeter of my house" am i crazy, or what???? all to keep this dog moving safetly!!!!!!!!!!!








debbie


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: treadmill exercise for senior in the winter mo*

What we won't do for our dogs! I bet *lots* of folks on this board understand exacty!!

Too bad the treadmill wouldn't work. If we had one, i would try Max on it -- he doesn't have the issues that Toby has. But there's no way that hubby would give up his Bowflex space for a treadmill for the dog....


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: treadmill exercise for senior in the winter mo*

yeah, i am sure there are alot of people who would be as foolish as i am to spend $$$$$$ to keep a pathway ice free!
i am sure there are also alot of people that understand its so important to keep an older dog moving!

hey Lisa, thats and idea, i have a bowflex, maybe i could try toby on that! lol! 

debbie


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: treadmill exercise for senior in the winter mo*



> Originally Posted By: debbieb
> 
> hey Lisa, thats and idea, i have a bowflex, maybe i could try toby on that! lol!
> 
> debbie


THAT, I would have to see a picture of!!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: treadmill exercise for senior in the winter mo*

actually, how about a picture of him on the stairstepper in his sweats? i think i might be able to produce that one!









debbie


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: treadmill exercise for senior in the winter mo*

I dare you....


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: treadmill exercise for senior in the winter mo*

you guys would just be jealous of my big old hunk in his sweats! 
i;ll tell ya, if i can get him on it, you'll have a picture!









debbie


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: treadmill exercise for senior in the winter mo*

LOL, we would be jealous -- a true statement!


----------

